# congress lake?



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

any new updates off of congress lake rd or OSP?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

You askin bout the lake or Mogadore/ Congress Lake rd?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey John Boy I got the trampoline effect off the end of my dock tonight. OSP is completely iced over but it had 2 inches of slush on it last night that will have to freeze solid. Maybe by Sunday it will be worth a try I'll let ya know.

Gene


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

unless 3 more inches forms, count me out, but let me know either way.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be at Mogadore, Congress Lake Rd between 8:30 and 9AM Sunday. I don't know if I'll fish or not, but I will be ready, just in case. If the ice isn't ready, BREAKFAST!!!!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

There where 2 guys fishing the west side of Congress Lk Rd by the island on Tuesday and one up on the esst end off Palsm Rd. Wednesday there was a shanty on the ice off Palsm Rd. I wanted to see if they where catching anything or how thick the ice was but didn't have enough nerve to venture out on the ice. The lake was covered in water yesterday and no one in site. It might freeze up over the next couple days but there is a warm spell coming next week with temps in the 40's. I think I will wait a while!!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

3.5 inches off Palm Rd. 2.5 inches at the east point of the island off the duck blind.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at Mogadore FOR SURE Sunday morning. There will be AT LEAST another 2 inches put on with the single digit temps the next two nights. 

Not worried at all about teh "warm up" next week. Temps at night still below freezing. Should really start to make some good ice now!!!!

Thanks for all the reports guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

may be out there with ya BD


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Where is a good place to start at mogadore at early ice? I have tried the Congress lake Rd area in the past without a much luck. Not looking for wspecifics just a general area to park and start.
Thank You and gooday


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

early ice IS the congress lake rd area. it's that or bust.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i might be out there to


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

where can i get some perch and crops in early ice


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no on congress lk. rd, thats mostly gills, and a few bass


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Can someone fill me in on why the area to the far east of Mogadore freezes up before the rest of the lake? Is it shallow water freezes faster than deep?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

narrower, more protected from the wind, shallower so water cools equally and faster


----------

